#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Torres estaiadas e autoportantes

## amandamistorres

Torres Estaiadas e Autoportantes – MIS TORRES – (14) 3586 1707

Olá, está precisando de torres ?

A MIS Torres é uma empresa que vende Torres Estaiadas e Autoportantes, todos os nossos módulos são 100% desmontáveis, parafusados, nada de solda. Acompanha todos os parafusos, porcas, arruelas, castanhas de emenda. 

Corte e furação á laser, tratamento e pintura eletrostatica, chapas dobradas reforçadas.

Segue link da nossa página no facebook: https://www.facebook.com/mistorresparainternet

Skype: [email protected]

Dados para contato:
MIS Torres 
14 3586 1707 - Fixo
14 99778 7133 - Vivo
14 98135 1648 - Tim/WhatsApp
[email protected]
[email protected]


Estamos á disposição, vamos fazer um orçamento estamos com facilidades nas formas de pagamento, bem flexíveis, venha ser nosso cliente.

Atendemos á todo Brasil, envio via transportadora.

*Faça o seu orçamento e confira !!*

Desde já agradecemos

----------

